# machinists tool chest



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi LJs,

While poking around in here and looking at others projects I saw a beautiful machinists tool chest that I'd like to try and build for my son. I just can't remember who built it. If anyone has built one please let me know so I can take a look at your projects and see if it's the one I wanted to try and replicate.

Thank you in advance.

Kenny


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Using the search bar at the top of the page gave several results the first one follows:
http://lumberjocks.com/DocK16/blog/13324

A Google search for "machinists chest plans" comes up with several more matches.

Good luck,


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Bob. I'll give the google search a try.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

You might try PlansNow.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

this one http://lumberjocks.com/projects/13628


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Everyone and thanks for your help. I've looked at all of the links you've provided but none of them are the one I saw. I believe that the one I was looking at had a Dark Walnut front panel that opened from the top down, slid inside the cabinet at the bottom, and exposed the interior drawers and compartments. I'll just keep looking. It's got to be here somewhere!

Thank you again.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Check this one out. No plans, but plenty of inspiration.

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36156


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

If you can't find it on LJs, here are a few links to check out. I think that there is one that is similar to what you're looking for.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/contest/tool-chests-cabinets
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/13880/classic-machinists-chest


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

I built one in cherry:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/5881


----------



## chebeaguewoodbutcher (Mar 27, 2008)

check out the one I built for my son on my projects page. this was reverse engineered from pictures at the grestner site.


----------



## kennyd (Mar 9, 2010)

Hairy, KayBee, jm, cheb, and anyone else following this thread….thank you all for the links. They're all beautiful and I can certainly use those for inspiration and ideas. As soon as I finish the two projects I'm working on the tool chest will be started. I can get my hands on some reclaimed chestnut from a friend. He also has some white oak, and walnut. I see a lot of cherry being used for these boxes. Is there any special reason for this or is it personal preference?


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

It is beautiful.
Machines nicely.
It is also relatively stable. (I have a store bought one in beech that is all split up)


----------

